# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Сумасшедшая (Alex Sparrow)

## bobert

Fun video with Russian lyrics and English subtitles. However, I'm pretty sure that the English subtitles are way off. Can someone verify that the English subtitles are inaccurate?
Ша-ла-ла-ла... 
Она сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла. 
Сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла.  
Её утро, как обычно в 22 часа. 
Запрыгнуть в Лубутены и успеть накрасится. 
И закрыв глаза, улыбается. 
Она живёт, как будто каждый вечер - пятница. 
Одной улыбкой разбивает сердце, но она. 
Просто любит засыпать и танцевать одна. 
И закрыв глаза, улыбается. 
Все смотрят на неё и ей это нравится.  
Она сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла. 
Как сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла. 
Ша-ла-ла-ла... Ша-ла-ла-ла.. 
Как сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла.  
Smoky eyes, make up и новый Rolex на руках. 
Убегает от своих проблем на каблуках. 
И закрыв глаза, улыбается. 
Она живёт, как будто каждый вечер - пятница. 
Подруги разбежались по танцполу, но она. 
Просто любит засыпать и танцевать одна. 
И закрыв глаза, улыбается. 
Все смотрят на неё и ей это нравится.  
Она сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла. 
Как сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла. 
Ша-ла-ла-ла... Ша-ла-ла-ла.. 
Как сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла. 
Она сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла. 
Как сумасшедшая. Но она моя. 
Танцует до утра. Поёт ша-ла-ла-ла-ла.

----------


## Serge_spb

Lol. Completely inaccurate. 
Producers of a guy who participated in Eurovision contest hired some really drunk translator...

----------


## Antonio1986

The English translation is totally out of order.

----------


## Alex80

It seems like "She is crazy, but she is mine" is the only thing that was translated. All other text was made from scratch.

----------

